# Roughnecked Monitor



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

-PK


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn thats one mean lookin mo fo


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that thing is awesome. How big do they get? Are they relatively tame like savannah monitors or are they often pretty aggressive and wild?


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweet lookin monitor how big is he?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

WOW! i have never seen amonitor like that before. that thing looks bad ass







got any good links?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Yes I know I'm an asshole' I'm aware of it

Changing the water before the pic would have been a good
move (for future reference serious and professional herp keepers notice lack
of proper husbandry, water like that is unacceptable at anytime, sorry if your
offended but I'm not going to apologize)

Do these not look a bit happier Being provided with elements that enhance their
existance and fit their mode of life.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice polypterus


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Changing the water before the pic would have been a good
> move (for future reference serious and professional herp keepers notice lack
> of proper husbandry, water like that is unacceptable at anytime, sorry if your
> offended but I'm not going to apologize)


 Water has been changed and the bowl has been cleaned. For the record that was substrate tracked into the bowl, not feces. My apologies to all, lizard included.

Yours are nice too.

-PK


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Yes I know I'm an asshole' I'm aware of it
> 
> Changing the water before the pic would have been a good
> move (for future reference serious and professional herp keepers notice lack
> ...


 shouldn't open your mouth to conclude somthing that you don't know is wrong


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> shouldn't open your mouth to conclude somthing that you don't know is wrong


You're making a lot of assumptions there yourself, hypocrite. The pic demonstrates the water is cloudy, and wood chippings in a cloudy water bowl may be just as neglectful as fecal matter in a cloudy water bowl from a professional keeper's point of view, not to mention the size of the animal's actual housing. Take your own advice.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> not to mention the size of the animal's actual housing.


 how do you that the cage goes on further, could just be a part of it, take your own advice









thats a neat monitor, never seen one that looked like that before, and i am sure that you are a perfectly fine herp keeper







small things happen thats all

hey Poly or p45, when you guys are at a pet store getting something and you see animals in dirty tanks or have cloudy water bowls do you go pyhco on them to?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > not to mention the size of the animal's actual housing.
> ...


 lu if you weren't 15 years old and consequently lacking in both schooling and intellectual depth, you could have noticed I was inferring that tank size MAY be a problem, I didnt say it WAS a problem.

Frankly I personally dont give a damn about how boomersub takes care of his stuff, IMO based on what I've seen of him he's a very knowledgeable person himself and I hold him in high regard, and I don't mean any disrespect to him whatsoever.

What annoyed me is that OTHER retarded little 15 yr old who tried to snub polypterus' post, and it was his response that I was rebutting against, not boomer


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Boomer, healthy Looking lizard, do you have vertical space available for the biawak?

For those that asked about the V. rudicollis, they are incredible monitors that are truely not like many others, for such a solid looking animal they are a fairly delicate species. They are primarily arboreal animals whose diets in the wild include an amzing amount of invertebrates. They are slowly being captively propagated by more and more private keepers, and zoological parks. I have keot this species since 1984 and must say that it is one that I have truely enjoyed keeping. One speciman I obtained in 1993 died a few years ago, and after cleaning the speciman oseologically, turns out its skull is the second largest measured after much digging and fact finding by Mark K. Bayless(pers comm).
All around a neat lizard that is not for everyone...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

do they atain a large size?

it is truely a uniqe animal in my opinion


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a awesome Monitor. What type of foods would you feed it as a hobbyist?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

They are a very arboreal species, and in the wild consume a huge quantity of insects and arthropods, and in sudies these are what is usually found as stomach contents, with a few frogs found in some studies, and in one study a young rodent; as far as monitors go they actually have a relatively small stomach, so it is easy to overfeed them in captivity....and impaction is a possible consequence as well.

As far as size goes... my female that died that had the second largest skull ever measured ( the largest ever measured is skull from a male ) was 122.0 cm in total length, and she was missing some tail.... The largest on record was a huge male from Borneo that measured 161.0 cm in total length. They average around 85-95 cm in total length as adults.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

CrocKeeper said:


> They are a very arboreal species, and in the wild consume a huge quantity of insects and arthropods, and in sudies these are what is usually found as stomach contents, with a few frogs found in some studies, and in one study a young rodent; as far as monitors go they actually have a relatively small stomach, so it is easy to overfeed them in captivity....and impaction is a possible consequence as well.
> 
> As far as size goes... my female that died that had the second largest skull ever measured ( the largest ever measured is skull from a male ) was 122.0 cm in total length, and she was missing some tail.... The largest on record was a huge male from Borneo that measured 161.0 cm in total length. They average around 85-95 cm in total length as adults.



















great info


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

boomer
u have a great collection of animals 
do u have any full tank shots of the habatat


----------

